# öffnen des socket schlägt fehl -> ABER: keine exception .



## KDadis (7. Jul 2007)

Folgendes Problem:

Die Domain, mit der ich mich verbinden möchte ist eine "DNS domain". Der Router, an den weitergeleitet wird, leitet an einen Server weiter.
Dieser Server, zu dem die Verbindung schließlich aufgebaut werden soll, ist absichtlich offline. Ich will genau diesen Fall abfangen und eine exception provozieren!


```
try{
     System.out.println("test1");
     socket = new Socket(serverAddress, remotePort);
     System.out.println("test2");
}
catch (Exception e){
     System.out.println("error...");
     e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Scheinbar wird der socket-constructor nicht verlassen, da "test2" nicht auf der Konsole erscheint.
Es wird aber auch keine exception geworfen (was ich mir ja eigentlich wünsche!).
Das Verhalten bestätigt sich auch beim debuggen.

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? 

thx,
KDadis


----------



## kleiner_held (7. Jul 2007)

Wahrscheinlich blockiert der Thread, da die Verbindung nicht zustande kommt aber auch kein Fehler auftritt.
Versuch mal den Socket mit dem leeren Konstruktor anzulegen und danach die connect() Methode mit dem expliziten timeout aufzurufen.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2007)

@KDadis

Wielange hast du denn das Programm laufen lassen? Früher oder später kommt nämlich ein Timeout und eine damit verbundene Exception.

Mom, ich hatte da mal sowas in der Art gebastelt das alle Fälle abdeckt:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47888

Siehe letzten Post im Thread ..

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------

